# Mantua LMB + Willard SMB (8-7)



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I read a post of a guy on BFT looking for a teacher last night. I took him under my wing today. Everytime I bring the video camera to Mantua and show someone else my great spot the fishing sucks! This has happened twice at Mantua this year!

Mantua - I met up with the BFT'er "MarineSpear" at 2:40pm. My "spot" was pretty disappointing (3 gills for me) so we covered quite a bit of area looking for new gill spots. We never found any others! I decided to head back to my spot around 5pm and the action was still slow but better than before. I got 2 more gills and when I got the biggest gill I have ever seen, it was bigger than my hand spread out and was 9 inches long. Suddenly he flopped off the hook and when I pinned him back into the tray he pricked me and I yelped and he flopped into the water and swam off! Then I switched to a spinner. BAM a big old trout (estimated 19 inches) came to my toon within 3 casts. As I fumbled around to get my net loose he got off the hook.  Within 13 casts I nailed a LMB at 6.5 inches. I threw the spinner for around 25 more casts and lost another similar LMB right next to my toon! After that I got 1 tail slap form a LMB and my buddy landed a 21 inch rainbow trout at 2.5 pounds! Then the wind kicked up and we went in. I continued to throw my spinner at the pier until the wind died down around 7pm and my buddy left. I went back out on the toon to my spot with the worm and bobber and got 9 more bluegills until I left at 8:40pm. The action was a bit better but still pretty slow in my opinion.

So in total I got 14 bluegills and 1 LMB at 6.5 inches. He got 1 rainbow trout at 21 inches and 2.5 pounds!

Tactics for Mantua fish!
Bluegills = Worm under a bobber with a splitshot weight on a size #6 hook.
LMB's = Blue Fox gold spinner size #2 tipped with a nightcrawler.
Trout = Blue Fox gold spinner size #2 tipped with a nightcrawler and Rainbow size #0 baitless.

"MarineSpear" with his 2.5 pound trout!








My 6.5 inch LMB.








Sunset at Mantua from my toon.









From my Twin (toon is still down)...................

Willard Bay - "My twin dropped me off around 2pm at the North Dike. Fished my bluegill hole for a half hour with no results. Walked a bit further west and threw out my White/Silver Rooster Tail spinner with a nightcrawler. On the 3rd cast I nailed a Smallmouth Bass near some cover next to the rocks. Did a quick measurement (12 inches but fat) and when I was walking up the dike to get a picture of the brute he unhooked himself and jumped down the dike hoping to hit the water. Instead he bounced himself into some boulders. With my bad knee I did chase him to the spot where he landed. I could not reach/see him...however I could hear him flapping down there. What a waste!! After another half hour of nothing, I moved down to the outlet where the water goes out. Got some bites....from the fish and bugs and after an hour I went back to the North Dike. I saw a huge group fishing a certain spot so I knew there was some action going on. When I got there I saw them catching Wipers. I got excited and proceeded to join them for 2 hours...and never even got a bite. Noticed that the majority of them were POATCHING! Two of the guys had a large cooler full of Wipers. Considering the limit is 6 I know they were poatching for sure. If they are reading this, be warned....next time I am gonna call you in to the DWR!!!! Not happy with the lack of action I went down to the Willard Bay Outlet Channel. On the 3rd cast my spinner hit the water and bam....it was off to the other bank. For the 1st hour the fish never gave up any line, never even showed himself, just kept taking out more and more line. Then the massive (30+ inch) Carp showed as much of himself as he could. For the next half hour we played "tug of war". After 1 hour and 30min (I called my twin with half hour up dates) I felt one last tug and then nothing. My white spinner was returned to me blood red as could be. I went back to the North Dike and watched the poatchers keep more Wipers. Wanting some sort of action I fished for the next 2 hours at various places along the North Dike and got nothing. All day long I saw millions of minnows cruzing the dike and at one point watched as 2 large Carp fed themselves on some fine minnow dining. Overall I think I am done with Willard."

The Bendo Shot...playing "tug of war" for an hour and a half there is plenty of time for pictures.








The Willard Bay "fire in the sky" sunset.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Your Twin should have taken pictures of the poachers and turned them in.
Why wait for the next time?
He won't always be there when they are and they will continue to poach.
I just don't get it when people see poaching and do nothing about it.
If you don't call then in, who will?


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Grandpa D said:


> Your Twin should have taken pictures of the poachers and turned them in.
> Why wait for the next time?
> He won't always be there when they are and they will continue to poach.
> I just don't get it when people see poaching and do nothing about it.
> If you don't call then in, who will?


Turn them in "next time"??? What was keeping you from calling on them then and there? Sorry Tye Dye Twins you just lost a little respect.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

that trout is a BEAST! good job!


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

I say turn em in! They don't give crap that they're taking fishing from us.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Grandpa D said:


> Your Twin should have taken pictures of the poachers and turned them in.
> Why wait for the next time?
> He won't always be there when they are and they will continue to poach.
> I just don't get it when people see poaching and do nothing about it.
> If you don't call then in, who will?


With a group of 20+ it is hard to prove who is who's wipers....Next time there wont be a next time k. Can the DWR get you in trouble for a false report? I only ask cuz as mentioned above there was 20+ people. I would hate to get in trouble doing the right thing and that is why I did not call it in. As for the 2 guys with the cooler full....ya they were totally poaching for sure. When I walked by their cooler was full and when I said, "hey thats a lot of Wiper, they were quick to shut the cooler. When I returned to the dike an hour and a half later, the cooler was gone (likely in their car), and they were still catching Wipers. As I said...next time there wont be a next time.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> Turn them in "next time"??? What was keeping you from calling on them then and there? Sorry Tye Dye Twins you just lost a little respect.


From my twin.....
"Read the above post UtahHuntingDirect....and as for losing your respect....I could not care less!!!! It is not my job to do the DWR's Job! We did see an officer playing "parking maid" when we showed up. Maybe now if the DWR read this report they will start cruzing the dikes rather than cruzing the parking lots."


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Already heard from the pontiential poacher and he claimed that the limit of wipers between him and his friend filled up his cooler.

See would have been a false report and a waste of DWR resources.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Any time you see something suspicious like that, call it in.
The DWR will determine whether or not to respond on it.

The Hot Line goes to a Dispatch/Answering Service.
When you place a call to them, they will get your name and phone number and then give that info to an Officer, who will call you back.
It is our responsibility to report these suspicious situations and even more so when you know for sure that a law had been broken.

You don't have to be there when the DWR shows up.
Please call in poaching when you see it!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm glad you could hook your student up with a nice trout. It seems that when I take someone new fishing they always catch the biggest fish. Maybe it's not just me...

It sounds like your twin had quite an interesting day. I'm quite surprised to hear about a battle that lasted for 1 and 1/2 hours! That must have been a mighty big fish. Too bad he couldn't get it to shore. That would have been a lifetime supply of catfish bait. 

Thanks for the report.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Clarq said:


> I'm glad you could hook your student up with a nice trout. It seems that when I take someone new fishing they always catch the biggest fish. Maybe it's not just me...
> It sounds like your twin had quite an interesting day. I'm quite surprised to hear about a battle that lasted for 1 and 1/2 hours! That must have been a mighty big fish. Too bad he couldn't get it to shore. That would have been a lifetime supply of catfish bait.


Man I take out "students" and they usually get skunked so I am glad it worked out this time. I was very disappointed with the action but he was excited so luckily my rep didn't get tarnished with this guy as it has in the past.

As for the battle, that sucks. I told him we would have strapped it to the hood or roof of the car if he got it so it wouldn't stink up my car! I loved getting 30 minute phone calls to hear that the battle was still on. Kept my spirits up while waiting for the wind to die off but I was the "provider" of food for the fryer this time. Thankfully he got his line and spinner back. I think we are going to try and modify the hook to a bigger size for next time! At least we are still tied for the biggest fish at 3.5 pounds. As twins life is always a competition! :mrgreen:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> LMB's = Blue Fox gold spinner size #2 tipped with a nightcrawler.
> Trout = Blue Fox gold spinner size #2 tipped with a nightcrawler and Rainbow size #0 baitless.


You're welcome.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

BirdDogger said:


> > LMB's = Blue Fox gold spinner size #2 tipped with a nightcrawler.
> > Trout = Blue Fox gold spinner size #2 tipped with a nightcrawler and Rainbow size #0 baitless.
> 
> 
> You're welcome.


Yeah you had an influence of tossing spinners instead of trying Marabou Jigs when the action was light. So thank you. No gills on them though and boy were the weeds a huge issue.

The blue fox gold size #2 spinner is always my 1st choice if there are trout in the water. It was my 1st LMB on it as well. The rainbow spinner was probably a Panther Martin.

While we are at it I would like to thank LOAH for turing me onto size #2. Who was the guy that blabbed about the gills at Mantua? I wanna make sure everyone gets their thank yous! Just kidding it is all a sarcastic joke BirdDogger! :lol:


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a awesome time great job taking him under your wing 8)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

It's all good, brother! I only blab about Mantua, etc. to keep people away from where I really like to fish.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

BirdDogger said:


> It's all good, brother! I only blab about Mantua, etc. to keep people away from where I really like to fish.


Oh boy you gotta stop tickeling me I am turning white! -)O(-

Where abouts do you like to fish? -|\O-

The blabber I was refering to was GeeLeeDouche and kochanut. They are the one's that mentioned the Mantua Bluegills turned on in the confidentials section earlier this spring. So thanks you two for letting us know about the gills. They are tons of fun and good eats! :EAT:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

if you were to have called the DNR and said what was going down you wouldent have mad a "false report" the fish cops would have simply checked things over and then went on their merry way. better safe then sorry.


----------

